# New baumuster Type B arrived! Laco 42 with 2801



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

Great look and great job Laco !

























































authentic font

























great lume of luminova C3.

























prepare to change strap









really nice authentic strap

























but too long for me, return to stock strap. 

































sorry for the poor quality of pics

cromddr


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

Poor quality pics? Crazy. They are great. Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice B-urh you have there...but the strap looks less attractive than the one from Stowa. Tks for sharing the pics.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratz - another happy owner!

JC


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Fantastic! 

I love photo series that include the unpacking process; admit it, the anticipation of opening everything up for the first time is a real rush! I was wearing a Glycine today but had to swap it for a Laco B-Muster after looking at those photos. :-d


----------



## beren (Jun 25, 2010)

congrats on a great piece,too bad the loop strap didn't fit it would have been perfect


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks all, i'm really happy with this new watch.
this b-uhr as close as the real Laco B-uhr (except 55mm), more than all other world products.
Case is like the original, lug too.
Engraving is perfect, like the dial with great font.
Lume is excellent.
Dome saphyre is nice too.



Uwe W. said:


> I was wearing a Glycine today but had to swap it for a Laco B-Muster after looking at those photos. :-d


Nice! ;-) 



oca_9i said:


> Nice B-urh you have there...but the strap looks less attractive than the one from Stowa. Tks for sharing the pics.


And i find the Laco strap like this








more authentic than Stowa strap :-!

Laco do a good job with this watch, inspired i think by the WUS LE project!

cromddr


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

wristshot with black strap

















cromddr


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

BIG CONGRATS on your new arrival. I envy you.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The original style closed-loop straps are a little tricky to fit. The first one I ever received was way too small - the second was too big - but I kept the larger one because I can use it over a jacket sleeve. However, if you only plan to wear it on a bare wrist then you do need one that fits perfectly. You shouldn't have any problems exchanging the strap; it will be worth the effort as it truly 'completes' the look of the watch.

By the way, it appears that the 42 mm is a perfect fit for your wrist; it really sits nicely and presents itself like a purposeful tool.


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

thx Uwe W.
i hate my wristshot, because the watch seem to be more big than real.
Not easy to take a nice pic.


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Any lume pics to share?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this before. Did Laco actually stagger the lume on the numerals?!?! It sure looks like it from the first set of photos. That settles it for me: 45 mm B-Muster!


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Uwe - Yes the lume is staggered 10 -20 -30 -40 - 50.

John


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

Great lume and readable all the night !


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't take it anymore! o|

I have to stay out of this forum until the 45s are ready. Those images are putting me over the edge.


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

sorry Uwe W.b-)


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice photo's you beat me to it! As for the lume it looks great and I very happy with mine.

JC


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey cromddr, how do you like the manual wind of the ETA2801? Does it feel smooth and durable? I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this watch but I'm not sure if I want the HW vs. automatic, so any feedback would be appreciated. 

Btw, awesome lume shots.


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

;-)thx all.

Manual wind is smooth, with this crown, very easy.
For me, if you can live with HW, don't hesitate, it's more historical, 
of course with stop seconde.


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

some pics of my new historical strap.
it fit perfectly on my wrist, and of course, to the Laco B-uhr.
Very close to the original, more than other brand who made B-uhr.


----------



## Watch_Crazy (Jul 26, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> I can't believe I missed this before. Did Laco actually stagger the lume on the numerals?!?! It sure looks like it from the first set of photos. That settles it for me: 45 mm B-Muster!


Yes! As a (returning) newbie (and hopelessly over-enthusiastic) flieger-uhren aficionado, the original, ca. 1944, Baumuster B's (Beobachtungsuhr/Observer) DID have 'staggered' luminescence. This was done, of course, per RLM/Reichsluftfahrtministerium (German Air Ministry) specifications:








IMHO, since it's 110% compatible with Laco's 1944 ORIGINAL (shown below!), this feature only heightens the allure of the OP's gorgeous 'flieger!' ...








Congrats to him on a beautiful flieger and a big thanks for posting such wonderful pix!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Watch_Crazy said:


> Yes! As a (returning) newbie (and hopelessly over-enthusiastic) flieger-uhren aficionado, the original, ca. 1944, Baumuster B's (Beobachtungsuhr/Observer) DID have 'staggered' luminescence. This was done, of course, per RLM/Reichsluftfahrtministerium (German Air Ministry) specifications:


You misunderstood my point. When I said "did Laco actually stagger the lume" I was referring to the current 45 mm Pilot. I'm well aware that the original models had staggered lume which is why I was so excited that Laco carried this design feature over to the new model.


----------



## Watch_Crazy (Jul 26, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> You misunderstood my point. When I said "did Laco actually stagger the lume" I was referring to the current 45 mm Pilot. I'm well aware that the original models had staggered lume which is why I was so excited that Laco carried this design feature over to the new model.


Oops - I DO tend to get carried away - _Sorry!_ ...







...


----------



## bobbyc (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, but you got carried away so nicely, and with such a nice picture, that I can't help but say thank you!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Now, that is an another superb addition to the Laco lineup!!!

Nice that they alco put a HW movement in it.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

> IMHO, since it's 110% compatible with Laco's 1944 ORIGINAL (shown below!), this feature only heightens the allure of the OP's gorgeous 'flieger!' ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That B-uhr has a wrong Seconds hand. I think you can hopefully have a new one sent to you by Laco.
Does the Hour and Minute hands have a blued border? I can not see them clearly on the pic.

I can recommend Laco for a service and or repair of those Historic pieces. They do a really nice job!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> That B-uhr has a wrong Seconds hand. I think you can hopefully have a new one sent to you by Laco.
> Does the Hour and Minute hands have a blued border? I can not see them clearly on the pic.
> 
> I can recommend Laco for a service and or repair of those Historic pieces. They do a really nice job!


I don't think he owns the watch in the picture. You're right about the second hand; it's a complete disaster. Isn't it remarkable how such a small detail can drastically alter the look of a watch? Whoever put the second hand on that watch is just as likely to glue mud flaps on a Ferrari.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Only if you are n obscessed nerd like me.....

You know guys, the new offerings from Laco are so goddamn good, that Laco should work a little bit harder to establish an AD chain worldwide.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Alright, this thread pushed me over the edge. I've been hunting for the perfect Flieger for a while now, and this Laco has it all for me. Just pulled the trigger. Now the waiting begins. Great looking watch! Love the hand-wind movement. I almost went for the 36mm auto version, which would fit me much better (6.25" wrists), but I didn't think it was as accurate a copy as the 42mm version; just felt too small for a Pilot watch. It will wear big on me, but it's supposed to, isn't it?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> You know guys, the new offerings from Laco are so goddamn good, that Laco should work a little bit harder to establish an AD chain worldwide.


Funny you should mention that; they are looking for distributors worldwide at the moment. Owning and managing their own AD chain would be not be a financial reality. Only a few of the luxury class brands have taken that approach. Even getting into established retail locations would be a challenge; there's only so much room in display cases and the competition is fierce.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Statius said:


> Alright, this thread pushed me over the edge. I've been hunting for the perfect Flieger for a while now, and this Laco has it all for me. Just pulled the trigger. Now the waiting begins. Great looking watch! Love the hand-wind movement. I almost went for the 36mm auto version, which would fit me much better (6.25" wrists), but I didn't think it was as accurate a copy as the 42mm version; just felt too small for a Pilot watch. It will wear big on me, but it's supposed to, isn't it?


Great choice! :-!

As for the size debate, original navigator's watches like the Laco were 55 mm, so yes, they wore REALLY big. However, actual pilot watches such as those made by Hanhart and Tutima were much smaller and used 38.5 mm cases. In that respect a 36 mm would be closer in size. Which Baumuster did you order, the A or B?


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

I ordered the B-type, which is why, in part, I went with 42mm. I had a feeling that at 36mm the dial would feel cluttered and difficult to read at a glance. Also, at 36mm there is labelling (Laco, and 'made in Germany?); I wanted a sterile dial, so 42mm it was. Now, a sterile 36mm A-type! I can get on that like jam on toast!



Uwe W. said:


> Great choice! :-!
> As for the size debate, original navigator's watches like the Laco were 55 mm, so yes, they wore REALLY big. However, actual pilot watches such as those made by Hanhart and Tutima were much smaller and used 38.5 mm cases. In that respect a 36 mm would be closer in size. Which Baumuster did you order, the A or B?


----------

